# Will I not get prescribed benzos with a history of pill abuse/suicide attempts.



## Cannonball (Aug 17, 2012)

I have used vicodin (and sometimes valium) in the past, illegally, to treat my anxiety. I have also used vicodin in 3 suicide attempts. 

My therapist knows about the attempts, but not the extent really of the use of pills for self medication. 

I'm worried that because of this they will not prescribe me benzo's for the anxiety and panic attacks. I fear they think I'll abuse them, or sell them or something, when really I'm just trying to treat all this **** going on and for awhile it went nuts and I was using anything I could find. 

So what do you think? Because I'm terrified of SSRI's, not to mention I've been losing alot of weight lately and if I take some medication thats going to make me gain it all back, I will not be ok with that one bit, but I know I need something to help.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> I have used vicodin (and sometimes valium) in the past, illegally, to treat my anxiety. I have also used vicodin in 3 suicide attempts.
> 
> My therapist knows about the attempts, but not the extent really of the use of pills for self medication.
> 
> ...


When i spoke with my therapist and he asked me if had ever gotten high the first thing i said is "will it affect what i get prescribed?" and he said "yeah". But i dont know if its true or not because he was useless and probably clueless as well. But if your therapist doesnt prescribe you the benzos you could always go to another and just dont tell that one about the pill abuse and suicide attempts but tell her about the anxiety only ahd you will probably get it prescribed on your first visit. But honestly if your therapist is the one writing scripts it could take you months before you get benzos prescribed because your therapist will most likely try going through different SSRI's and beta blockers until none of them work then your therapist may put you on benzos.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

therapists don't prescribe medication.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 17, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> therapists don't prescribe medication.


Bleh, I know this but was typing that in a rush. Either way, I figure my psychiatrist or whatever will have access to my history or whatnot? I was "evaluated" and given a initial diagnoses and then set up with a therapist, and I figure whatever I said during the evaluation will be viewable by whoever is prescribing me meds, is that correct or no?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Depends. My psychiatrist knows I used to use marijuana chronically and that I quit it to get help from real meds. She's pretty open about giving me pretty much anything except stimulants. But that's cuz she can't give me stimulants in Ontario without getting official diagnoses and going through some loop holes. So I don't know if you want to get better through prescribed meds and with doctor supervision it's much better than going out on your own and getting stuff. And you should tell the doctor that


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Ive ODed on pills but my doctor was still willing to prescribe me benzos. I didn't want to try them though. I guess its different if your psychiatrist is prescribing you pills though, they might not want to if they think youd abuse them. Then again it seems like most don't actually give a crap about their patients. Im wondering though.. every time you see a doctor and they look at your history, can they see a past suicide attempt?


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

Yes, your previous history will affect what you are prescribed and you probably should be grateful for this. While you may think you need certain things right now, they can set you back in terms of recovery and lead to relapse of previous actions. Furthermore, they won't work in the same way because your body processes them differently. 
Be honest with your pdoc and be glad they prescribe something that takes into account your previous history.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

good ta know i have a long history of abuse with oCs morphine every pill really


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Your history sure isn't going to help you.

Though if a doctor is acting logically your suicide attempts shouldn't figure into a benzo script decision. After all, it's all but impossible to die from a benzo OD alone. In fact, it's so hard that I'm not aware of anybody in world history managing to do it without already being a walking pharmacy filled to the brim with other CNS depressants & alcohol.

I assume you realize Vicodin is far more likely to kill you with the liver-toxic Tylenol in it rather than the by respiratory depression from the hydrocodone. Makes me wonder if those were serious "I want to be dead now!" attempts or rather cries for help. Three tries and still alive would tend to suggest you don't really wish to be dead. That's how I'd view it, though a doctor might view it as they don't want to give you any pills period as they'll be blamed if you misuse those pills in any manner.


----------

